# Building an aquarium into a wall



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello,

I've been aquarium-less for a year or so now. I shut everything down in preparation for a new and more ambitious build: an entire house!

I'm planning on having a tank in the wall of my office and exposed on 3 sides. I'm working with an architect/designer that doesn't have a lot of experience with building a marine aquarium into a wall. I'm looking for someone to talk to about this .. I have questions on ventilation, plumbing, finishing, etc. Does anyone in the area have experience doing something like this and is interested in meeting up for coffee?

Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would contact gklaw (Gordon) to see if he has insight and hopefully time to assist. He is a contractor and has experience.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Or Dave Carlson from vahs.ca .he does tank setups .also Vancouver Aquarium experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

